# Trailer for sale - is this a scam



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Does this look like it is a scam to anyone? I found this on Craigslist for NJ and Maryland. I sent two emails and didn't get a response. It looks like a really good price for such a nice looking trailer. I think it is either a typo or a scam.
ESjHX 2000 Sundowner Valuelite 2 horse bumper pull trailer - $1620


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Scam or stolen, they probably will want a money order send or western union payment in advance....


.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I recently (within the past month) saw a 2h bumper pull Sundowner for sale for roughly the same price around here. If I were in a position to buy a trailer today I would have at least inquired about it, but I was a bit suspicious. Couldn't buy it so I didn't inquire, but you're not the only one out there who's seen such an ad.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

It is 13 years old, and steel with aluminum covering, not all aluminum. I would still expect around $5k, though, so either a scam or they're desperate.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like the ad was removed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

*Edited*

I got an email from the "seller" and it is definitely a scam. Without even knowing where I live, the email stated that the shipping was already paid for by a different buyer in my state who backed out. Then, they played the sympathy card and said it belonged to her dad who passed away.


luvbeach said:


> Does this look like it is a scam to anyone? I found this on Craigslist for NJ and Maryland. I sent two emails and didn't get a response. It looks like a really good price for such a nice looking trailer. I think it is either a typo or a scam.
> ESjHX 2000 Sundowner Valuelite 2 horse bumper pull trailer - $1620


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

surprised it wasnt a "I'm deploying next week" service member.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Only if it had been rolled over a cliff would it go for that price!
We have seen some doozie ads too. One needs to be so careful...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

SCAM!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yea, usually its a son or daughter being deployed. Scammers are such worthless people..


----------



## footloose (Nov 20, 2009)

When I was looking for a motorhome a year ago I saw lots of ads similar to this on Craigslist. Sometimes it would be the same coach listed with a different description in several different states. 

Always a scam!!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The few I've checked into...have been all working on cruise ship....


----------

